# Patterdale Terrier who wrecks beds



## Colin Griffiths (Mar 19, 2020)

Can anyone advise on best beds for Patterdale Terriers. I have a 1 1/2 year old who has worked his way thrust every type of bed. Plastic , pillows, towels , sponge , mats .

Any advice please ?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Colin Griffiths said:


> Can anyone advise on best beds for Patterdale Terriers. I have a 1 1/2 year old who has worked his way thrust every type of bed. Plastic , pillows, towels , sponge , mats .
> 
> Any advice please ?


When is he destroying them? It might be a better idea to work on the longer-term behavioural solution. Often destroying stuff is a dog coping with stress. Until then use cheap/ disposable things you don't mind about. Or if it's just 'his' things not give him anything for a bit.


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

With hard chewers or ripper uppers we give an old piece of carpet. Its comfy, warm and easily replaced if the inevitable happens


----------

